# CA-1 from SLO to Monterey



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Z4phillygirl said:


> You know what sucks, though??? First, I'm a sh1tty photographer... I have no eye for angles or setting up shots... Next, I just use a plain point-and-shoot camera, nothing fancy and definitely not SLR digital... and finally, my car color is so plain.... alpine white.
> 
> I kind of miss my Orient Blue Metallic at times like these.... my car comes out looking so damn plain and "flat" being a non-metallic color. Sure, white is more forgiving when it comes to dirt and swirlmarks.... but my old bimmer used to "shine" in the sun and at dusk.


AW is not plain, it's the best color!!!

nice pics and also, who is that tiny picture of? you?


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

Matthew330Ci said:


> AW is not plain, it's the best color!!!
> 
> nice pics and also, who is that tiny picture of? you?


Tiny for a reason... :eeps: But, yes, that is I.... I did the drive from LA to SF and then to Vegas by myself, so all the pics of me in them are kind of lame, because I'd have to set the camera down on something stationary and use the timer. LOL.

Some newer photos.... took these last week on a whim while I was bored... horrible lighting, but oh well...


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Z4phillygirl said:


> Some newer photos.... took these last week on a whim while I was bored... horrible lighting, but oh well...


I like the last one. :thumbup:

Now just get someone to get those wheels moving while you take the same picture.


----------

